# Marrow bones ?



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok sorry i have a bit of a silly question here basically i just want to know if anyone here gives there dogs or puppys raw marrow bones 

Reason i am asking is i can remember clearlly my older collie many years ago chewing a raw bone happily for hours on end with no problems yet just googled to make sure my pup aint to young to have one it said never give marrow bones to dogs uncooked yet next says never cook as if cooked can splinter and harm the dog 

Anyone please help me on this one 
thanks


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

I give all raw bones to my dogs,from meaty ribs to shoulders and knuckes, and marrowbones they only splinter when cooked.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> I give all raw bones to my dogs,from meaty ribs to shoulders and knuckes, and marrowbones they only splinter when cooked.


Same here shila is 8 months old and she has been having bones since she was fully weaned, as long as they are not cooked the dog's will be fine. Actually as im writing this she's eating some ribs


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

We give our labs raw bones but word of warning , Daisy has just had a bought of constipation for 3 days really had a hard time going to the loo all because we let her gnaw on a bone for too long she had literally halfed its size by grinding it in her teeth . poo little thing had to have lazatives , and a trip to the vet this morning to make sure it wasnt a blockage . So while your dog is chewing on a raw bone be watching incase it manages to break off any pieces big enough to swallow whole and dont let your dog eat too much of the bone , if only young the pup may not yet have strong enough jaws to do this but ours are 15 months and can distroy a bone given half a chance .


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

I give Katie raw bones and she's fine with them, infact she's got one out in the garden right now. I usually strip the meat off them for her first as the cats end up trying to eat them as well - 4 cats and 1 dog ... the poor dog looses out on her bone with meat on  so they have the meat with their dinner, but she's been fine with the bones, I usually get the cattle bones as they're larger and she can be greedy with smaller bones and eat them very quickly.


----------

